# Big foot sighting



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

a Few new pieces from last weekend. 

A big foot piece. " Believe in yourself"

and the latest Steampunk piece. Humpy ( pink) salmon known for their do or Die commitment to run in very shallow water. Had to combine that attribute with the mighty Humvee.... than as my wife pointed out AFTER I carved it.... I spelled HUMPVEE wrong.

I pointed out that it is a made up word, and since I made it up I would dang well use an "I" instead of TWO "E's." I am currently sleeping in my shop...

Painting these all this week. watch for updates.... Might happened sooner, as I cant go in the house right now..


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Awwwww ... Let him back in Joanie. He can't help it. After all, he couldn't even spell Christmas right last year. It's a man deficiency. Not his fault!!


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

Very cool!
I was checking your Etsy site and you have some really cool stuff! I have Favorited several pieces to purchase as I get better with this stuff.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Just when I think it can’t get any better . Great work Scott


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

You are amazing ,man. That is all good stuff.
HErb


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

they look great, really love big foot


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Cute! Remember- when you see Bigfoot, it is mandatory to take fuzzy pictures.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Scott,

If you are going to use a picture of me first thing in the morning before I comb my hair, I want royalties !!! LOL

Nice work and creative,

Dan


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

You're on a roll, Scott. Whatever you do, don't stop. We're all enjoying the results, and envious of your creativity.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Love both of these. I'm not sure with one I love the most. Maybe I can decide after they are finished.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Great stuff, Scott, like usual. Gave me my first smile of the day.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

close to done on the painting. maybe a few more highlights.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Excellent as always, Scott!
Now that it's painted, Bigfoot really pops.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks good, I like the tree line in the background.


----------



## Gary Wiant (Jun 7, 2017)

Great work Scott. 

Gary


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Good work, how are you painting it, do you airbursh or use a brush. What type of paint are you using, acrylic or some other type?


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

gdonham1 said:


> Good work, how are you painting it, do you airbursh or use a brush. What type of paint are you using, acrylic or some other type?





Painting is all with brushes using Acrylic paints.


----------

